# Which sand to use and procedures of use?



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

I chose sand for my substrate. I kind of selected Pool Filter sand because its cheap and it has a nice color.

When I get the sand, do I need to wash it?

I'm guessing put some in a 5G bucket and fill it with water till its about 5" over the sand then just dig in with my hand and kind of stir it up. Pour out the water, and do it about 2 times for each bucket?

Also, how long will it take before it settles down once I put it in the tank?

Thanks!


----------



## ccla (Feb 2, 2009)

I am not familiar with cleaning Pool Filter sand but I suggest that you put on gloves if you are going to sift trough it with your hands. I just cleaned 40lb of argonite this past weekend and I started out without gloves and after about 10 minutes of sifting, my hands started hurting.


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

Is that the correct way to clean it though?

I don't want anything too fine, or too course.

I also am debating on black sand. I can't find any thats cheap though.


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

Check this article out in the library about cleaning sand, explains step by step. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## jaked1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

Black sand is not an easy thing to come by, esp. if ur looking for cheap. Play sand is prly the cheapest way to go.

Home depot sells quickcrete brand that is actually pretty clean.

Washing it, I just put some in a bucket, run the hose in, move the sand around, dump the water, and repeat till the water is fairly clear that is being dumped.


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

I just used 2 bags of pool filter sand and cleaned it the way you mentioned - put about 1/2 the bag in a large container and mixed it up with my hand when the water was a few inches above the sand. After 5 or 6 times the water was pretty clear but I went ahead a did it a few more times to make sure - better to do too much than put it in your tank and deal with cloudy water.

The sand I used was pretty soft so I didn't use a glove.

Here is a pic of the sand I purchased - was $8 a 50lb bag. One of the bags had a hole in it so the pool store sold it to me for 1/2 price!










Pic of tank with sand:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I think it's way easier to wash it in small batches, I just did some new sand(Caribsea ivory coast, aragonite and fine gravel mix) on monday. A full bag took close to an hour. Doing it about 10lbs at a time on the second bag I was done in half the time. I put the a few inches of it in 5gallon buckets and used the trigger on the end of a garden hose and it really stirred up the sand, when the bucket filled I'd pour the water out, did this about 5 times and it was clear. 
When I tried the whole 50 lbs in a big bucket I just left the hose in it and let the water run about 10 minutes, then stirred it up and poured off the water and let it run another 10 minutes and so on. After an hour there was very little milkiness left and I put it in the tank, the water cleared after an hour.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

rchickering said:


> I just used 2 bags of pool filter sand and cleaned it the way you mentioned - put about 1/2 the bag in a large container and mixed it up with my hand when the water was a few inches above the sand. After 5 or 6 times the water was pretty clear but I went ahead a did it a few more times to make sure - better to do too much than put it in your tank and deal with cloudy water.
> 
> The sand I used was pretty soft so I didn't use a glove.
> 
> ...


Looks great! Good job rchickering :thumb:


----------



## Inspiire (Jun 1, 2009)

Going to get my sand today!

Now, I'm stuck waiting on the new stain to finish drying. I restained the tank and base cabinet and it seems like its taking forever.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Patience is a virtue lol. Never rush greatness! I'm still a little leary about making the switch from gravel to sand but I know it will look so much better. My only question is this. Will I lose a lot of my good bacteria from my gravel? I know there will be plenty seeded in my established filters and with my water if I use the same that's in my tank when I take the gravel out and set the water to the side.


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

You shouldn't lose too much bacteria. If you are keeping most of the water as well, you won't see any changes in the levels of bacteria.

When I switched to sand from gravel, I checked the levels everyday afterwards, and had no ill effects. The fish absolutely loved the sand, and they seemed so much happier. I won't use any other substrate in my tanks.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Randy and also from expierience!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah...it just seems like so much work...but now that I've replaced all my driftwood it seems it's just a matter of time... 

probably in a few weeks :roll:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

You made the switch as well from gravel to sand Comic?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha I literally just did. Few weeks, few hours whatever.

I just swapped out almost all my gravel (didn't spend the time picking out the odd pebble) with silica sand (whitish). I was amazed at the amount of detritus under that gravel despite my vacuuming! The silica sand needed almost no rinsing...it's pretty fine, but it sinks readily, so i'll just have to remember to keep my aquaclear off during water changes.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool I'm going to do it soon myself. I'm just trying to get as much info as possible before I do. I'm still a little nervous about doing it to be honest.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

me too, but it really wasn't that bad. Maybe I got lucky, cause my sand needed very little rinsing (it's still a little cloudy right now, but I expect it to be gone by tomorrow morning) but it really wasn't too bad. I read somewhere to fill a cup with the sand and then you can pour it into the tank just a couple inches from bottom. that was a good tip.

Fish behaviour is already much different! The pictus in particular is way calmer and cruising the bottom where before he kind of swam somewhat frenetically in the mid levels.


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

I just changed my substrate over to sand last weekend. I was a bit time comsuming, but not too bad. You can leave the fish in the tank. Just remove all rocks, decorations, etc. I used a small dustpan to scoop out all the gravel. It was amazing how much detrius was still in the gravel even after thorough vacuuming. The tank was cloudy for only a couple hours after I was done adding the sand. I ended up using the more expensive argamax sand, HD, Lowes, and all the local pool supply places did not have white pool filter sand. All in all, well worth the effort to change. Take a look at my tank. Any comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

How can we look at your tank? And thanks for the advice your making me feel more at ease.


----------



## Randy_G (Nov 3, 2003)

It is amazing how much is left under the gravel.

When I did mine, I put the fish in a 5 gallon bucket while I changed the substrate. I didn't want to run the risk of accidentally injuring them, but it isn't necessary if you are careful. I had some sharp rocks, (I can be a bit clumsy) and I didn't think it fair on the fish if I knocked one over. :lol:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Day before switch:









Day after switch:








(There's still a little detritus settling that needs to be vac'd up)


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm planning on making the switch to sand soon. However I'm undecided weather to go with white sand i love the look of BryanR73 tank with the Argamax Sand or black like Tahitian Moon. i think the black would make a nice contrast in my tank.

How did you get your holey rock so white BryanR73?

Is the black sand going to be more difficult to vac? I can't imagine the debris standing out on the black substrate...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow what a difference Comic!!!!! Tank looks great!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey thanks!

Photo is a little yellow, the sand is actually considerably whiter than in the pic, but yeah, world of difference. I'm much happier with the sand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm going on vacation next week, but more then likely I'd say about 90% I'm going to make the switch. I'm just nervous of doing it but all the responses in this thread and your results has given me more confidence. And for that I just wanna say thanks!


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd definitely say go for it. A couple things I WOULD have done differently:

- I got cheap silica sand. IT's great, and nice and heavy, but very fine grains, so it does get sucked up a little in the vacuum. I know losing sand is to be expected, and I don't lose much (because it sinks so well) but when it comes time to tp it up I will look for a slightly coarser silica.

- the white does show detritus A LOT. I actually don't mind the look of a little on the bottom and it makes cleaning easy, but it does show up. The con is I can see the junk but the pro is I know I have a clean tank


----------



## BryanR73 (Mar 1, 2006)

The holey rock was easy. I just put them in the sink and my utility sink in my basement with some bleach in the water. Let them soak for a couple hours and rinse, rinse, and keep rinsing until the bleach smell was gone. :thumb:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Where did you buy the silica sand Comic?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Walked into the local home hardware (canadian chain?).

They didn't have a whole lot of selection, just your typical playsand and this white silica.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Ishkabod (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm seriously considering switching to sand and i'm only hesitant about a couple of things.
What about bad bacteria if the sand isn't stirred enough
How do you keep the sand clean without daily if not hourly cleaning.
are my Plecco's in trouble if i switch?
and what about debris piled behind rockwork
Thanks and great discussion
L :-?


----------

